# Best size tank for a betta to thrive?



## BerkB33

There's debate raging through the site with regard to the optimum or best size tank or container for a betta to thrive? I thought I knew...wrong again! I truely would like to know if this issue has a definitive answer? Cause I DON"T know now! Whatcha Think?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

It's difficult to say 100% what's better because some people have had them in the tiny vases and their bettas survived 4 or 5 years. Than you have people who have them in 5Gs or 10Gs and they live 4 or 5 years. I believe it's all in how you go about the tank/bowl you have for your betta. I had some of mine in 1Gs and they did perfectly fine, BUT when I moved them into 2.5G tanks they loved the space. Since most bettas are long-finned they should be in a big enough container that will accommodate that. If not, you will probably get fin curling.

Also, it all depends on what fits your lifestyle. If someone who knows nothing about bettas, buys a 1G tank and only cleans it once every month, the betta will die. But if you clean it every day, than your betta will be fine. If you have a busy lifestyle and you don't have time to clean tanks, than a bigger tank would be recommended. Sure, they can live in small quarters, but I would rather have mine in more space so they can swim around and their fins can grow fully.


----------



## Jayy

i toally agree with BettaxFishxCrazy


----------



## dramaqueen

Since ths can be a contraversial subject, let's respect each others opinions, even if we don't agree, please.


----------



## xxabc

1000 gallon tank, heavily and densly planted, heated, with a one of those systems that constantly keeps the water flowing and clean 24/7 would be quite nice. But you know, that's a little ... far. Haha. 

5 and 10 gallons seem to prove themselves nice. Once it reaches 20 gallons, you feel the need to ... add something else in there. Because betta's don't seem to take up 100% of the space (do they?). I feel that if you gave a betta all the space in the world, and it was properly heated and planted, he would not use all the space. Why? He's territorial. He needs to "own" something, and it's doubtful he will be able to "own" the entire world on his own. So... it _does_ stop somewhere. 

Don't forget, money will *always* be some sort of limiting factor in allowing any kind of pet to "ultimately thrive." 

And like I said in the other post - There will probably never be a definitive answer. People have proven healthy, healthy bettas in smaller bowls, but at the same time you get the same (or arguably better) results in larger tanks.

Also, I think we should keep one sort of "control" here. 

Let's assume every single tank we're hypothetically speaking of is cleaned with a proper water-cleaning schedule, and/or is cycled properly, is heated properly, etc etc etc - All that is needed to properly maintain their health. 

Of course if a 1 gallon bowl isn't cleaned properly, then that's just not going to work and there would hardly be debate. If it _was_ cleaned/heated properly - that is where the debate begins.


----------



## Noko

My cousins betta live in one of those betta hex tanks for a year or two. She cleaned the water maybe once every two weeks. No heater what-so-ever. Me on the other hand had a ten gallon tank, with a heater, my fish died after a few months, now granted it wasn't my fault and the other fish I put in had a disease. Now my cousins betta lives in a two gallon tank. I have to do all the water changes though. She left him in there without doing a water change for TWO months. Poor Willy.

IMO as long as you have a 5 gallon tank with a heater, proper water changes, many hiding spots, calm waters, nice environment for a betta fish, your betta will thrive. There is no need for fancy big tanks, although your betta will like the room, they just aren't that needed.


----------



## dramaqueen

I was always told that a bigger tank keeps them healthier. Not so much on this forum but on another forum I used to go to I would hear people say that they had a betta that was living in his own heated, fltered tank with pristine water conditions but their fish had fin rot, velvet, ick, columnaris or whatever. Why, if they are kept in a big tank with pristine water conditions, would they get sick? I thought that was the whole point of keeping them in bigger tanks.


----------



## doggyhog

I think if you can maintain a clean, warm, home for a betta. The size of the tank isn't as important as the other two. 

I personally don't go under 2g. I do this weird thing where I close my eyes and imagine myself in this tank and what i'd do all day. LOL I know it's REALLY odd. If I wouldn't be happy in the tank, I won't put my fish in it.


----------



## LoneHowler

I've had bettas in one gallons before with no trouble but that was heated and water changed regularly. My new betta tank is two gallon but it's built in a way that gives him much more swimming room, athough some of that space is taken by plants which he loves to swim around and rest on. The tank is filtered and heated, and cleaned by a tiny almost invisible army of otos and ghost shrimp (3 each) while Nemoy might ony realy use half the tank and has his favorite spots, at least he has the space and choice of where he likes


----------



## BerkB33

Please be aware betta lovers...I wasn't trying to "stir the poo" with this thread. I've kept fish since I was a kid, but I'm new to the betta deal. I am truely trying to see how the experienced "betta folk" feel about the size of tank used. I have 6 already, I've split a 10 gallon into a "4 plex," and bubble nests are in my future...Just trying to learn from you all.


----------



## dramaqueen

BerkB33 said:


> Please be aware betta lovers...I wasn't trying to "stir the poo" with this thread. .


I understand that. It would be interesting to see what everyone's opinions are about tank size.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

I tend to agree, that while I think 5 gallons and up is best for a betta, one can live okay in a 1 gallon provided that it's properly cared for. Including regular water changes and proper heating, to ensure overall health. 

Just from personal experience, when I moved Tofu from a 2 gallon bowl, to a 5 gallon filtered and cycled tank, he became a whole new fish. He became lively, and active, and just seemed... happier.


----------



## xxabc

I think the main keyword here is "thrive." 

TeenyTiny, you said yourself that once you transferred your betta into a larger 5 gallon tank, he "was a whole new fish", all in a positive light. That's the main deal between the safe 1 gallon and a safe 5 gallon: the "change" in the fish, the activity in the fish, etc... But really, what is our definition of "thriving" for a betta? For me, I don't use bubble nests as an indication of thriving. Would "thriving" be being able to swim ALL OVER? Or would it stop at having absolute optimum water clarity and top-notch health?


----------



## tanker

I think it's a matter of opinion. There's no way of knowing what the fish think or feel (other than by actual illness caused by poor conditions), so ultimately it's a judgment made on the owner's feelings. I agree that good care is the main consideration. 

Personally, I had my first betta in a 3 gallon and thought that was fine. They are now in 20-litres and I'm sure they'd have plenty of room in smaller than that, but they seem to use all of the tanks and I like watching them swim all about. Personally, I'd feel uncomfortable with less than 10-litres, but that probably has as much to do with a sense of aesthetics as with the fish's well-being. 

As long as they can do a few reasonable swimming strokes before hitting a tank wall I feel comfortable looking at them and feel that they are ok. Seeing them in the shops in the jars where they can't swim around makes me really uncomfortable and I don't like it at all.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

With Tofu when he was in his 2 gallon bowl, I kept his water sparkling clean, I did water changes every 2 days like clockwork, and sometimes daily. He was heated, and kept in as good of conditions as you can keep him in.

However, he never blew a bubblenest. He rarely ever swam. He just sat at the bottom of that bowl for months, literally. He'd swim up to eat, and then sink back to the bottom, and he just kind of... sat there.

When I moved him to the 5 gallon, he began swimming all over, he uses every inch of his tank. I have him in front of a window and he seems to enjoy the morning sunlight. He occasionally flares at his reflection, and about 1/3 of his tank is a massive bubblenest. He just seems so much different in a bigger tank.

For me, optimal health and water is important. But if the fish is like Tofu, and just sits there at the bottom and just exists... to me that's not enough. Happiness, and liveliness is another big part. I want my guys to not just be healthy, but to be happy too. And I know people say it's hard to know what a happy betta looks like, but to me, Tofu looks happy now. I see a happy betta as one that swims around a lot, flares occasionally, builds bubblenests sometimes, and just makes good use of his enclosure. Not one that tends to just sit in one spot most of the day and only move occasionally.


----------



## 1077

Is a very informative thread and I will humbly enter my two cents worth.
I have been keeping fish since I was sixteen and am 53 years young at present. Fishes will always do better in properly heated,cycled,and filtered tanks and Bettas are no different. Five gallons would be the minimum in my view. The problems with smaller tanks are numerous . Poor dilution of waste capabilities between water changes,fluctuating temperatures that are more easily controlled in heated tanks with larger water volume ,Uncycled tanks readily allow toxins such as ammonia and nitrites to affect the fish in negative way due to possible over feeding and waste created by ALL fishes unless water changes occur with proper frequency which could mean daily, depending on volume of water. (Bigger the tank, the more dilution capabilities).
Those who keep Bettas in small, unfiltered,uncycled vases,bowls,jars,or tanks smaller than 2.5 gallons aren't doing the fishes any favors and any book written on proper care of tropical fishes will tell you so.
Fish create ammonia each and every day through respiration, (breathing) and through waste created (poop). without a properly cycled filter,, they are swimming in toxic condtions between water changes on daily basis= sick bettas. This will ALWAYS be the case.
When I began keeping fish, I single handedly murdered untold numbers of fishes through ignorance on the proper care of them. With the information published in books today, and available on the internet,, it passes my understanding as to why ,,,people continue to kill their fishes.
Bettas and goldfish are the most abused fishes in the trade ,and when people finally grasp that 80 to 90 perecent of ALL fish health issues are directly related to water quality ,or lack thereof,, then perhaps providing them with the enviornment needed to ensure their health will become the norm. 
But I ain't holding my breath.


----------



## BerkB33

"Thrive," without referring to my Webster's, is for the animal to live as high a quality life as is possible. To remain healthy, to have good physical condition, and to spend their days as unstressed and functional as any of their species brethren. For this threads sake just define "thrive" as a place where the betta can live a long life, doing what it is betta's do, in a healthy, growing, unstressed environment. The thread is an effort to "learn" what others do, so as to improve the way we each care for our bettas. If there are "formal" studies with regard to this, by all means, post it! Appreciate those that have posted. Thanks.


----------



## xxabc

Well then following Berk's definition of "thrive", wouldn't size be included? I still believe bettas should get room to swim.


----------



## Mister Sparkle

In order to thrive, a betta needs good water, proper nutrition, a place to hide, and very little water movement. However you prefer to provide those "ingredients" is a matter of personal taste. A happy betta is a happy betta, and his home is what he lives in.


----------



## Kittles

> and his home is what he lives in.


Wait, what?


----------



## xxabc

Kittles said:


> Wait, what?


Well, technically that _is_ correct.


----------



## Mister Sparkle

Kittles said:


> Wait, what?


:lol: what? not good enough for you? :lol:


----------



## Kittles

I's just trollin, don't mind me.


----------



## stevealas

I used to have my betta in a 12 gallon nanocube. He seemed pretty happy. Interestingly, I had read in articles online that a betta that swims vigorously up and down, side to side is a happy betta. I transfered my betta to a 55 gallon tank, 4 feet long. Boy, the betta would sprint from one end to the other, turn around and sprint back. He would do this several times, then relax for a while. Some time later, he would start sprinting again. The other fish didn't bother him and he didn't bother them. So, while you can't ask a fish if it's happy, some body language can be insightful.


----------



## Mister Sparkle

A "betta on patrol" is one thing. "Sprinting" a meter in either direction sounds like a stressed fish, to me. I've used 40-gallons for bettas before, but it was sort of divided (in a natural way). That kind of activity doesn't seem like a very natural behavior.


----------



## Kittles

I'd like to know how a 12 gallon gets off being nano. :shock:


----------



## Mister Sparkle

stevealas said:


> Interestingly, I had read in articles online that a betta that swims vigorously up and down, side to side is a happy betta. .


Sounds like some "editors-in-chief" deserve a little educatin'!


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

Kittles said:


> I'd like to know how a 12 gallon gets off being nano. :shock:


The nano is typically in reference to saltwater, not fresh. A lot of nanocubes are used for growing small corals and stuff. And in saltwater terms, 12 is definitely a nano. But some people do use them for freshwater too, but they're still called a Nanocube. Some are a solid square shape, and actually pretty cool looking. 

http://www.jbjnanocubes.com/


----------



## stevealas

Mister Sparkle said:


> A "betta on patrol" is one thing. "Sprinting" a meter in either direction sounds like a stressed fish, to me. I've used 40-gallons for bettas before, but it was sort of divided (in a natural way). That kind of activity doesn't seem like a very natural behavior.



I can certainly see this point of view. He lived for years and my water chemistry was always near perfect (7 parameter water tests). He was never bullied, either. So, not sure where the stress would come from. He just took his occasional jogs around the tank. After about 3 years, he went up to the fish bowl in the sky.


----------



## Mister Sparkle

My inclination would probably have been to lower the water level. In less than a foot of depth, I'd bet he would choose an area and "patrol" it.


----------



## hamfist

Mister Sparkle said:


> My inclination would probably have been to lower the water level. In less than a foot of depth, I'd bet he would choose an area and "patrol" it.


 I can't see the logic in this "guess" at all.

I keep/have kept bettas in 5 gal, 10 gal and 80 gal tanks. They have all appeared to be happy, healthy bettas. The betta in the big tank really seemed to enjoy his space, cruising around the whole tank every so often. That tank was 2 feet deep, and despite some "internet wisdom" that bettas prefer shallower tanks, that is not my experience. He loved it in there !!
Personally, I would not keep any betta-sized fish in anything smaller than a 5 gallon. I know that they can live to a ripe old age in a smaller environment, but that does not mean that the environment gives them optimum happiness. I like to give my fish a little space to exist in, thats all.


----------



## Mister Sparkle

I don't see rapid and erratic constant motion as a symptom of "happiness." That's all.


----------



## xxabc

For me, lack of motion seems to be the indication of lack of happiness/stress/etc. As well as color.


----------



## DanMarion

I keep my betta in a 10 gallon with 3 cories and 2 dwarf frogs. I had him in a 3 gallon previous to this one and a 1 gallon before that. He is much much more active in the bigger tank, and his fins are much showier, with more color and flair. (Granted, the filtration and heating is easier to maintain in a slightly bigger tank.) I am of the opinion that anything under about 5 gallons just doesn't give a betta room to THRIVE. Sure, they can survive, but are they happy?


----------



## hamfist

Mister Sparkle said:


> I don't see rapid and erratic constant motion as a symptom of "happiness." That's all.


I agree completely. My disagreement was with the assertion that lowering the water level would make the betta happy, and make it want to patrol a smaller area ... that's the bit that didn't seem logical at all.


----------



## xxabc

It might have to do with them living in shallow waters over in Thailand. But those are the wild bettas, not domestiscated ones. I'm not sure how much instinct is able to breed out of them.


----------



## BerkB33

Thanks for the responses, you all. Regarding the betta that "sprinted" around the 80 gallon tank...I've got a CT that does the same thing in his 3 gallon! Cycled, filtered, and at 77 F. He's my avatar. He has SEEMED content for the year I've had him. As these guys have personalities (or is that OUR imagination?...food for another thread?) could it be "who they are?"


----------



## xxabc

Well doesn't your personality practically define you? So I would say yes. A betta's personality definitely says who they are.


----------



## bloo97

Mmm-Hmm! I agree.


----------



## Mister Sparkle

hamfist said:


> I agree completely. My disagreement was with the assertion that lowering the water level would make the betta happy, and make it want to patrol a smaller area ... that's the bit that didn't seem logical at all.


My routine is to rule out possible reasons for unhappiness. If shallower water didn't help, you could rule out depth as a reason for stress.


----------

